# BOLT 6 Turners?



## mab631 (May 23, 2004)

I'm just wondering will Tivo ever make a 6 turner BOLT?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

mab631 said:


> I'm just wondering will Tivo ever make a 6 turner BOLT?


You guess is as good as ours. TiVo hasn't said anything thus far about a 6 tuner model.

So we will just have to wait and see. I know I have seen some people have stated they are holding off on buying the bolt until there is a 6 tuner version or a possible bolt pro. But it's all speculations. Until it's out or announced I wouldn't count on one coming.

I just ordered a Bolt myself. I have had the TiVo Series 3 (The Original one) and the Premiere. I don't think I have ever run into a situation where I needed more than 3 tuners. During the fall I would always have 3 things I needed to record at the same time and always had to get the thing I couldn't on Hulu or the iTunes store the next day.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Tivo has actually said they are working on a "pro" Bolt, expected sometime this year.

Probably in their usual Aug/Sept/Oct-ish timeframe.

Link: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651164#post10651164


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Tivo has actually said they are working on a "pro" Bolt, expected sometime this year.
> 
> Probably in their usual Aug/Sept/Oct-ish timeframe.
> 
> Link: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651164#post10651164


Actually, said they were working on a "pro line"....and if you read, he artfully avoided calling it Bolt. He also stated the pro line would not have the same design as the current Bolt.

But then again, far too many read into what is posted as to what they want to hear or believe.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Actually, said they were working on a "pro line"....and if you read, he artfully avoided calling it Bolt. He also stated *the pro line would not have the same design as the current Bolt.*


I'd be happy with either a 4-tuner or 6-tuner new model with the new hardware of the Bolt and a black rectangular/stackable outside. The outside could just be cosmetically different from the current Roamio models and I'd be happy with that.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

chicagobrownblue said:


> I'd be happy with either a 4-tuner or 6-tuner new model with the new hardware of the Bolt and a black rectangular/stackable outside. The outside could just be cosmetically different from the current Roamio models and I'd be happy with that.


I doubt anyone would disagree with you....except maybe the 2.5" drives.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> I doubt anyone would disagree with you....except maybe the 2.5" drives.


It's got to be 6 tuners and a 3.5 6TB drive. Maybe 8 tuners.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

gespears said:


> It's got to be 6 tuners and a 3.5 6TB drive. Maybe 8 tuners.


Cable cards don't handle more than 6 tuners (with a very few exceptions) so what would the point of 8 tuners, may as well have 12 tuners as both sets would require 2 cable cards, and the number of people that need more than 6 tuners is IMHO very small.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

In the very, very rare cases that I've needed 5 tuners the show being bumped is a cable show that has a repeat later that night. Six tuners would be luxurious but not really necessary. Eight would be overkill, might as well get a second TiVo in that case.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I definitely need upwards of 10 tuners when subscribed to cable (6 would suffice for OTA), but as I've gradually accumulated multiple TiVos over the years it's manageable enough to assign recordings from different channel groups to different TiVos.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

TiVo has an earnings conference call scheduled for Tuesday March 1, 2016. Maybe after that they'll announce some new products.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

randian said:


> In the very, very rare cases that I've needed 5 tuners the show being bumped is a cable show that has a repeat later that night. Six tuners would be luxurious but not really necessary. Eight would be overkill, might as well get a second TiVo in that case.


I've had several instances where I've had conflicts because of padding. It would be nice to have more tuners so I don't have to worry about watching for conflicts, I could set it and forget it. I had two premiers and splitting the recordings between the two was a real pain. I want one box where I can set 1 minute padding on start and stop and don't have to worry about conflicts ever.

I have no problems with it having two cable cards. My HD had two single stream cards for years.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

gespears said:


> I've had several instances where I've had conflicts because of padding. It would be nice to have more tuners so I don't have to worry about watching for conflicts, I could set it and forget it. I had two premiers and splitting the recordings between the two was a real pain. I want one box where I can set 1 minute padding on start and stop and don't have to worry about conflicts ever. I have no problems with it having two cable cards. My HD had two single stream cards for years.


Even better if they fix padding/clipping and same channel program overlap.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Even better if they fix padding/clipping and same channel program overlap.


Wow, that's asking for a lot! ;->


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

gespears said:


> Wow, that's asking for a lot! ;->


 Nothing others haven't been able to do.

For example, directv has automatic soft padding with clipping. Automatically adds time to start and end of all programs if the tuner is available. When you start watching the show, you start at real start point but can rewind back into soft padding. If the tuner is needed, it doesn't pad. Also shares a tuner for back to back programs.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Nothing others haven't been able to do.


I've never understood why they haven't fixed that. But there have been a handful of times when I've had more than 6 things I'd like to record at the same time. Again it goes back to being able to set it and forget it and not have to babysit it.


----------

